# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Свидетельства о публикации авторских материалов >  Вопросы, предложения, мнения о свидетельстве, подтверждающем авторство выставленного материала

## Валерия Вержакова

> Если есть какие-то вопросы, задавайте.


Хочу сказать огромное спасибо администрации форума сайта in-ku.com за такое важное событие - выдача "нуждающимся" Свидетельств! Поверьте, нас таких много!  :Aga:  В России, всем тем, кто работает в сфере образования, такие документы очень важны и нужны и при аттестации, и даже при начислении зарплаты они играют немаловажную роль! (хотя у всех по-разному, но в целом картина по России схожа)

Внимательно прочитала  "Положение", но всё равно возникли вопросы, надеюсь на них получить ответ.

1. В начале надо оплатить, а потом подавать заявку, заполнив анкету или наоборот?

2. При заполнении анкеты есть графа "8. Авторский материал публикуется впервые?" Считается выложенный материал на форуме  in-ku.сom таковым? Если нет, то достаточно указать ссылку на пост?

3. Как понять этот пункт? "Свидетельство о публикации не может быть выдано на несколько произведений (материалов) одного автора, или на «серию» произведений, за исключением случаев, предусмотренных настоящим положением". Что вы подразумеваете под "серией"?

4. Если я "выкладываю" материал 2 авторов,  к примеру, сценарий, свидетельство будет выписано на 2 лиц? Или каждому по отдельности? Или можно обоих указать в одном документе? 

5. При оплате денег надо приложить квитанцию об оплате? (я не сильна в финансовых делах, не знаю как всё это делается в банках  :Aga:  :Grin: ) Или данные об отправителе и из какого города будут сразу вам видны?

Извините, что так много вопросов, заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## PAN

> 2. При заполнении анкеты есть графа "8. Авторский материал публикуется впервые?" Считается выложенный материал на форуме in-ku.сom таковым? Если нет, то достаточно указать ссылку на пост?


Если вы опубликовали материал на форуме Ин-Ку под своим настоящим именем или под закрепленным творческим псевдонимом, с указанием страны и региона жительства, с указанием даты создания материала (произведения) - то это можно считать ранней публикацией и давать ссылку на пост...
Но в целом эта графа более предназначена для указания возможных ранних печатных публикаций в местной или не очень местной прессе, либо на других сетевых профильных ресурсах...





> 3. Как понять этот пункт? "Свидетельство о публикации не может быть выдано на несколько произведений (материалов) одного автора, или на «серию» произведений, за исключением случаев, предусмотренных настоящим положением". Что вы подразумеваете под "серией"?


Понимать нужно именно так как написано, т.е. буквально...
Если вы предполагаете разместить на сайте восемь статей по развитию произношения звука "ГЫ" у детей дошкольного возраста, (т.е. серию статей, объединенную общим направлением, темой, даже названием...) то заполняете анкету на каждую статью и оплачиваете размещение каждой статьи (включая стоимость Свидетельства) отдельно... Исключения будут - но они решаются в индивидуальном порядке, как и написано в Положении...





> 4. Если я "выкладываю" материал 2 авторов, к примеру, сценарий, свидетельство будет выписано на 2 лиц? Или каждому по отдельности? Или можно обоих указать в одном документе?


Если вы выкладываете материал, автором которого не являетесь - вам нужно будет предоставить нам ОЧЕНЬ веские основания для такого решения...

Если же речь идет о соавторстве, то в Положении указан прямой технический путь - материал публикуется у каждого соавтора в его разделе каталога, с указанием другого соавтора... При этом каждый соавтор оплачивает размещение и Свидетельство самостоятельно в полном объеме... Работы по размещению и по предоставлению свидетельства будет проведено как в отношении двух материалов, потому и оплаты две...)))

В целом - все сложно до первого раза... Потом будет легче...)))

----------


## Оксана Титаренко

> Оно устанавливается следующим: для аудиофайла- 10 Мб, для видеофайла- 150 Мб. 
> Понятно, что большие по обьему файлы, будет невозможно передать через почту, в таком случае, необходимо на прямую связаться со мной и мы договоримся, каким способом будет передан материал.


Здравствуйте! А возможно ли дать ссылки на видеофайлы, кот. были ужаты и размещены на ютюбе, например?

----------


## Mazaykina

> А возможно ли дать ссылки на видеофайлы, кот. были ужаты и размещены на ютюбе, например?


Ксюш, заполняя *анкету*, ты указываешь. ГДЕ раньше был размещен твой авторский материал- там ты вставляешь ссылку на ютубовскую страницу (кто на форуме выставлял- ссылку на пост дает). А для подтверждения публикации и получения соответствующего документа у нас, нужно твое видео залить к нам на сервер.

----------


## танюха1972

*Можно ещё раз уточнить 2 вопроса.*

Если выставлялось моё авторское видео на форуме,нужно только ссылку указать на него?
Ещё раз кратко напишите пожалуйста порядок действий - сначала платить,или анкета и ссылка на видео?

Спасибо!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Если выставлялось моё авторское видео на форуме,нужно только ссылку указать на него? 
> Ещё раз кратко напишите пожалуйста порядок действий - сначала платить,или анкета и ссылка на видео?


По поводу выставления любого материала на форуме: вы даете ссылку на свой пост и это фиксируется в каталоге, но в свидетельстве будет дана ссылка НА САЙТ. Поэтому нужно обязательно присылать свой материал администрации сайта. Пример с рассказом: http://in-ku.com/index.php?section_id=adjasov
Порядок действий: сначала присылаете материал, заполняете анкету и параллельно оплачиваете. Как только оплата будет произведена, а материал вами прислан и сохранен НА СЕРВЕРЕ, вам отправляется свидетельство.

----------


## V.Kostrov

Ну что, дорогие друзья, начались первые публикации и первые заявки на свидетельства. Это радует. Сейчас формируется и заливается материал на сервер. Некоторое время уйдет на правильное оформление размещения и подготовку самих свидетельств.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Итак. вот первый результат.* Валерия Вержакова.*




*Действительно, есть первый результат! Хочу всех заверить, что процедура получения данного документа очень проста. Тем более, если ваш материал был размещён  на forum.in-ku.com раньше. Оплатите через любой банк, оператор сделает всё за вас. 
Важность таких свидетельств всем понятна, а самое главное - это как патент на ваш авторский материал. Вы сами защищаете свой материал. Всем удачи! Дерзайте и всё непременно получится!*

----------


## кэт радистка

Здравствуйте! У меня большая просьба, напишите пожалуйста реквизиты для оплаты.
Люба

----------


## Mazaykina

> Здравствуйте! У меня большая просьба, напишите пожалуйста реквизиты для оплаты. 
> Люба


Люба, и все остальные, кто задает многочисленные вопросы в личках!
 *ВСЯ информация находится на сайте в разделе каталог http://in-ku.com/catalog.html :  и правила публикации, и реквизиты, и анкеты, и портфолио для заполнени, и адрес для отправки материала.*
  Почитайте, пожалуйста!

----------


## Dakota

Доброго времени суток. Спасибо вам большое, что взялись за это непростое дело. Понимаю, сколько пришлось потратить времени на юридические и прочие закавыки. 
Меня в институте отругали, что повыкладывала свои сценарии, не зафиксировав авторство, а у нас аттестация и сейчас любой может воспользоваться моими наработками. 
А мне не жалко - пусть люди пользуются. Но если нужны всякие бумажки для аттестации воспитательного отдела, возможно ли мне получить данное свидетельство? Только это уже больше года прошло, наверное, уже поздно оформлять авторство. Или я со слепу невнимательно прочла настоящее Положение?

----------


## PAN

> возможно ли мне


Напишите более подробно всю ситуацию мне в личку... Проанализируем и наверняка найдем что-то позитивное...)))

----------


## Mazaykina

> Меня в институте отругали, что повыкладывала свои сценарии, не зафиксировав авторство, а у нас аттестация и сейчас любой может воспользоваться моими наработками. 
> А мне не жалко - пусть люди пользуются. Но если нужны всякие бумажки для аттестации воспитательного отдела, возможно ли мне получить данное свидетельство? Только это уже больше года прошло, наверное, уже поздно оформлять авторство. Или я со слепу невнимательно прочла настоящее Положение?


Значит в институте не знают о том, что публикация в интернете является уже подтверждением авторства вашей работы. Но не на всех сайтах и форумах могут это документально подтвердить. Так что если вы выкладывали у нас, значит надо найти свое сообщение и мы на вашей страничке сайта это отметим. Как, например, сделано у девочек- музруков. http://in-ku.com/index.php?section_id=musruki А вообще. для аттестации вам надо пройти весь путь, написанный могй на пару постов раньше и вы ТОЖЕ получите документы, подтверждающие ваше авторство.

----------


## Гудимка

Всем здравствуйте!!!!!!! Очень многие из нас на этом фотруме работают преподавателями, руководителями творческих объединений, и как часто  сейчас на наших предприятиях стали появлятся возможность получить стимулирующие доплаты, показать свой опыт работы, пройти аттестацию. Но без ИКТ сейчас нам не обойтись!!!!!! И как замечательно, что на этом прекрасном форуме мы можем не только обмениваться опытом, общаться, делиться, получать информацию, но ещё и есть уникальная возможность получить важные и необходимые документы о публикацих на сайте!!!!!! СПАСИБО!!!!!! Вы мне очень помогли!!!!!!!! Я прошла все пункты, отправила свою работу и получила сертификат, который очень важен для меня!!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Марина, вы не просто мне помогли, в ыдали возможность ратси дальше и двигаться вперёд!!!!!!!! СПАСИБО!!!!!!!

----------


## Базилевс

Здравствуйте!
Я хочу оплатить через Яндекс деньги, но не поняла, куда и что вставить о подтверждении внесения денег. 
 Вижу в графе "Форма оплаты"  - Название банка, номер расчетного счета и дата отправки денег, а про Яндекс деньги как?

----------


## Mazaykina

В данный момент сайт еще не работает (последствия хакерской атаки) . Если надо срочно- напишите, все свои данные, пришлите материал, который надо освидетельствовать. Вот яндекс кошелек 41001682774352. Когда пройдет оплата- сообщите.

----------


## Shakueva

Скажите пожалуйста, а нет ещё такой услуги - оплата со снятием денег с мобильного телефона и пересылка готового свидетельства через электронную почту в качестве PDF документа? Я так оплачивала на сайте nsportal.ru. Очень удобно через несколько минут можно получить свидетельство на публикацию по "почте" и распечатать на цветном принтере.

----------


## Shakueva

Мне бы тоже хотелось получить свидетельства о публикации на вашем сайте, но никак не соображу, как это сделать, пыталась зайти на вашу ссылку в начале темы, но она для меня закрыта. У меня аттестация в марте.

----------


## Аля

у меня почему-то не работают ссылки на анкеты и портфолио. Как можно тогда оформить свое авторство?

----------


## Mazaykina

> у меня почему-то не работают ссылки на анкеты и портфолио.


Да, сайт до сих пор не открыт. Заявки присылайте мне в личку или на емейл. Анкету заполняйте *здесь* 
оплату 200 руб. вносите на яндекс кошелек 41001682774352
В личном письме сообщаете о всех действиях. Как только я получу от вас подтверждение- сразу высылаю свидетельство.

----------


## Анна1981

Извините, на анкету выйти не могу, нажимаю, прохожу на гугл и все.!!! кака быть???

----------


## Анна1981

а если не умею через яндекс кошелек??7 как еще можно, могу на сбер карту???

----------


## Тамадюля

Здравствуйте! Я тоже не могу выйти на анкету. Где можно заполнить заявку и анкету?Куда сообщать об оплате? Номер яндекс- кошелька - действующий? Извините за такое количество вопросов, они возникли из-за нерабочих ссылок в начале темы.

----------


## margo57

Здравствуйте! Я присоединяюсь к Юлиному вопросу о  заявке и анкете, который, кстати, давно висит без ответа. Почему у Валерочки Вержаковой всё получмлось а у нас не получается заполнить элементарные документы? Подскажите кто-нибудь - будем признательны. Дело-то очень хорошее и для всех нужное!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Извините, на анкету выйти не могу, нажимаю, прохожу на гугл и все.!!! кака быть???


Тогда здесь в теме напишите все данные, которые должны быть в свидетельстве- ФИО, место работы, город, подробное название материала, который надо подтверждать  и сам материал, его присылаете на почту info@in-ku.com

----------


## Ириnka

У меня тоже не открываются ссылки на анкету и т.д. 
1. ФИО (полностью)*:Сармаева Ирина Николаевна

2. Место жительства (государство, регион, населенный пункт)*: РФ, Г. Ленинск-Кузнецкий, пер. Крупина 23-5

3. Место работы и занимаемая должность: МБДОУ № 28 музыкальный руководитель

4. Название публикуемого материала*: "Какого цвета море"

5. Тип (направление) публикуемого материала (роман, сценарий, стихотворение, методический материал, музыкальное произведение и т.д.): Методическая разработка 

6. Вид публикуемого материала*: 
Текстовый Документ 
7. Дата (или год) создания материала*:2012

8. Авторский материал публикуется впервые? 
ДА

9. Краткое описание, аннотация работы, произведения, материала (Не более 200 символов): Методическая разработка интегрированного занятия по ИЗО/МУЗО. Творчество Айвазовского, Римского-Корсакова

----------


## Ириnka

И также не открываются реквизиты для оплаты.  Подскажите, где еще их можно найти.
Материал отправлен по указанной почте. Забыла поставить метку на уведомление о получении. Если не сложно, отпишитесь, пожалуйста о его получении. Спасибо.

----------


## Ириnka

Почти месяц прошел, ответа нет, ссылки так и не работают. Кому и куда писать? Кто ответит?

----------


## proshka

Я тоже жду.

----------


## Никё

Очень обрадовалась, увидев эту тему, грядет аттестация и связанные с ней хлопоты, уже приготовила материал для отсылки, а вот... ответьте, пожалуйста, вы всё ещё оказываете эти услуги?

----------


## Евгения 71

> Очень обрадовалась, увидев эту тему, грядет аттестация и связанные с ней хлопоты, уже приготовила материал для отсылки, а вот... ответьте, пожалуйста, вы всё ещё оказываете эти услуги?


Да,сейчас действительно такие требования,мне тоже скоро подтверждать свою категорию и хотелось бы получить свидетельство,потому что тоже уже выставляла свой авторский материал.Будьте добры,подскажите как всё оформить,оплатить и получить свидетельство??? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## margo57

> Да,сейчас действительно такие требования,мне тоже скоро подтверждать свою категорию и хотелось бы получить свидетельство,потому что тоже уже выставляла свой авторский материал.Будьте добры,подскажите как всё оформить,оплатить и получить свидетельство??? Заранее спасибо.


По-моему, никак. Я всё оплатила, отправила - ни ответа, ни привета!

----------


## РЭДА

Такой вопрос.  Сколько ждать свидетельства после оплаты и оформления анкеты?

----------


## Евгения 71

> По-моему, никак. Я всё оплатила, отправила - ни ответа, ни привета!


 Как это так,вроде этот сайт серъёзный,международный всё-таки....

----------


## Наташкин

> Как это так,вроде этот сайт серъёзный,международный всё-таки....


Да, всё верно, если вы оплатили, вам всё вышлют. Администратор *Mazaykina* , очень занятой человек, и ей нужно везде успеть, и не всегда хватает времени,  а нас здесь 137,678 пользователей. 

Лично, на мои просьбы Марина всегда отвечала. Стучитесь в личку.

----------


## Mazaykina

> У меня тоже не открываются ссылки на анкету и т.д.


Простите, но  ВСЕ, чьи анкеты были заполнены, ПОЛУЧИЛИ свои свидетельства! 



> И также не открываются реквизиты для оплаты.


А где было написано, что реквизиты должны открываться? Вы копируете с главной страницы в анкете реквизиты и сами их вносите в свой онлайн банкинг. Опять, я не пойму, почему у 25 человек, которым были выписаны документы за последний месяц, ВСЁ получилось, а у вас нет? 



> Материал отправлен по указанной почте.


А зачем отправлять материал МНЕ на почту, если свидетельство подтверждает ВЫСТАВЛЕННЫЙ на форуме материал и дается соответствующая ссылка на тему, где он находится.



> Кому и куда писать? Кто ответит?


Ира, этот вопрос мог бы задать новичок, который на форуме без году неделя, но вы знаете, КТО администратор форума и КАК мне можно написать в личку. 



> Я тоже жду.


Ирина, а что вы ждете? 



> уже приготовила материал для отсылки, а вот... ответьте, пожалуйста, вы всё ещё оказываете эти услуги?


Еще раз повторю: материал мне присылать не нужно, его надо выставлять на форуме, в соответствующем разделе и ссылку давать в анкете, которая расположена на ГЛАВНОЙ СТРАНИЦЕ форума



> По-моему, никак. Я всё оплатила, отправила - ни ответа, ни привета!


Боже мой!! Я только сейчас увидела, что все посты за 2013 год!!!!!
Все эти пользователи давно все получили ИЛИ ТАК И НЕ ЗАПОЛНИЛИ АНКЕТУ, но даже не удосужились написать об этом!!!
 :067:  :078: 




> Как это так,вроде этот сайт серъёзный,международный всё-таки....


Заполняйте полностью анкету с главной страницы и свидетельство будет сразу отправлено.

----------


## Mapuu

Марина, добрый вечер, у меня проблема с заполнением анкеты - заполняла раз шесть подряд и никак...нажимаю "готово" ... и все поля опять чистые.... Никак не пойму свою ошибку... и ещё  по форме оплаты - я сегодня в сбербанке оплатила через оператора -дали чек -там есть код авторизации и номер операции ...эти данные вписывать? Извините, если туплю, по возможности буду ждать ответа.

----------


## Mazaykina

> у меня проблема с заполнением анкеты - заполняла раз шесть подряд и никак...нажимаю "готово" .


Вот я и получила 6 анкет.  :Taunt: 

*Уважаемые пользователи!
Если вы заполнили анкету, нажали отправить и поле очистилось, значит, вы можете заполнить новую анкету на СЛЕДУЮЩИЙ материал!!! А первый уже отправился и ждет моего просмотра.*

----------


## Mapuu

Да-да-да!!!! Это про меня....!  Свидетельство получила, спасибо за оперативность,  2 дня и уже в папке портфолио красуется и....... тысячу извинений за "чрезмерную настойчивость" в отправке анкеты! МАРИНА, БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!

----------


## pet30

Марина, добрый вечер! Получила Свидетельство о публикации на нашем форуме, спасибо большое, но при аттестации требуют еще КОПИЮ СВИДЕТЕЛЬСТВА О РЕГИСТРАЦИИ ИНТЕРНЕТ-РЕСУРСА В КАЧЕСТВЕ СМИ. Скажи, пожалуйста, можно ли эту копию получить?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Получила Свидетельство о публикации на нашем форуме, спасибо большое, но при аттестации требуют еще КОПИЮ СВИДЕТЕЛЬСТВА О РЕГИСТРАЦИИ ИНТЕРНЕТ-РЕСУРСА В КАЧЕСТВЕ СМИ. Скажи, пожалуйста, можно ли эту копию получить?


Людочка, с этим же вопросом ко мне обратилась твоя землячка и коллега с Самары. Вы единственные, у кого такая ситуация.
Вот ответ нашего юриста форума, Павла Адясова



> Наш форум не имеет регистрации в качестве СМИ в Российской Федерации, т.к. является информационной площадкой Международного общественного движения. Мы принимаем к сведению указанные Вами обновленные требования, предъявляемые к документам наших пользователей. В настоящее время изучается вопрос о создании или обособлении публикационных площадей для размещения материалов для подобных портфолио, с последующей государственной регистрацией в качестве СМИ по правилам, действующим в РФ. К сожалению, это достаточно длительная процедура, поэтому пока можем порекомендовать прилагать документы МОД "Ин-КУ" как дополнительный материал к портфолио специалиста. Значимость этих документов в любом случае субъективна, но мы надеемся, что они будут иметь свою положительную роль в оценке деятельности специалистов.


А от себя добавлю: мы не периодическое издание, журнал или газета, которые пришли в интернет с офлайна и печатают регулярно какие-то новости, мы портал ОБЩЕНИЯ, где вы, пользователи, выкладываете свои наработки и материалы для того, чтобы ими могли воспользоваться ваши коллеги по всему миру. По-моему, это наиболее значимо для аттестуемого, чем выставить свой материал на сайте с кнопкой СМИ, на который педагог никогда не зайдет и не воспользуется тем, что там выложено. И еще: мой портал не расположен в зоне ру, он зарегистрирован на европейском интернет пространстве со всеми открытыми адресами и реквизитами. Если эти данные нужны вашим проверяющим, они есть в интернете.

----------


## pet30

Марина, спасибо большое за ответ! Я тоже считаю, что у нас совсем другие цели в жизни нашего форума и он дает гораздо большее, чем напечатать бумажку, просто, чтоб она была где-то напечатана. Спасибо тебе за предоставленную нам, всем жителям форума, возможность общаться с коллегами и помогать друг друг в нашей нужной профессии. А Свидетельство очень красивое и солидное, и я конечно же приложу его в свое портфолио.

----------


## НатальяАбаева

Марина, здравствуйте. Я новичок на сайте. Заполнила анкету и отправила с главной страницы, но не уверена, что все правильно заполнила. Оплачивала с карты Сбербанка сегодня утром. Я не спешу, готова ждать. Просто -  вдруг что-то не так....  Заранее спасибо. Наталья.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Марина, здравствуйте. Я новичок на сайте. Заполнила анкету и отправила с главной страницы, но не уверена, что все правильно заполнила. Оплачивала с карты Сбербанка сегодня утром. Я не спешу, готова ждать. Просто - вдруг что-то не так.... Заранее спасибо. Наталья.


Здравствуйте, Наталья. Простите, а как так получилось, что у Вас сейчас написано только 1-е сообщение и одновременно Вы хотите получить свидетельство о ВЫСТАВЛЕННОМ на форуме своём материале?  :Blink:   Тогда у Вас было бы как минимум, 2-е сообщение!  :Meeting:  Скорее всего, Вы что-то не так поняли... Или отправили свой материал нашему админу Марине на почту. Если так, то это не нужно было делать. Почитайте: 


> А зачем отправлять материал МНЕ на почту, если свидетельство подтверждает ВЫСТАВЛЕННЫЙ на форуме материал и дается соответствующая ссылка на тему, где он находится.


Наталья, попытаюсь Вам объяснить. Наш форум очень большой, с множеством разделов для разных профессий, и в большинстве своём - бесплатный (кроме одного раздела, где мастера продают свой эксклюзивный материал). Вы можете в доступных Вам темах совершенно свободно брать любой интересующий материал, а также выставлять свои авторские наработки. И если Вам нужен документ о выставленном Вашем материале (например, для аттестации), Вы копируете ссылку с соответствующего сообщения (где выставили свою публикацию), заполняете Анкету на главной странице, оплачиваете Свидетельство и сообщаете нашему администратору на почту.

----------


## НатальяАбаева

Спасибо, что откликнулись. Да, форум очень большой, видно не разобралась. Просто заполнила анкету на Главной странице, а ссылку дала на сторонний ресурс. Ну, попробую исправить ситуацию.  Еще раз спасибо,

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## НатальяАбаева

Просмотрела еще раз анкету на главной странице, там есть пункт если материал публикуется не впервые, то дать ссылку на предыдущую публикацию. Она у меня на другом сайте, я и ввела её(ссылку). Я не правильно сделала?
Сейчас у меня есть материалы на форуме, но опять не пойму а как ссылку с форума загружать? :Tu:

----------


## kolobrodov31

> Просмотрела еще раз анкету на главной странице, там есть пункт если материал публикуется не впервые, то дать ссылку на предыдущую публикацию. Она у меня на другом сайте, я и ввела её(ссылку). Я не правильно сделала?
> Сейчас у меня есть материалы на форуме, но опять не пойму а как ссылку с форума загружать?


Олег Гелюх.У меня театральная студия. Пару лет назад появилась необходимость выйти из обычного формата и сделать мини-спектакль по правилам дорожного движения.Я написал пьеску и сделал маленький спектакль.Пьесой с удовольствием поделюсь и хорошо бы получить авторское свидетельство..но я на больничном,не выхожу из дома.могу я произвести оплату с банковской карты? Спасибо.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Сейчас у меня есть материалы на форуме, но опять не пойму а как ссылку с форума загружать?


Наталья, загружать ссылку нужно в это окно анкеты:
[IMG]http://*********net/6405273.png[/IMG]
*Как указать ссылку на пост:* 
Старайтесь всегда указывать прямую ссылку на конкретный пост. Как правильно это сделать, очень хорошо рассказала модератор музруков Муза (позволю сюда скопировать её сообщение):



> *Прямая ссылка укажет, где находится нужное сообщение даже тогда, когда оно бывает перемещено в другую тему.
> 
> Как отправлять прямую ссылку:
> 
> Нажать правой кнопкой мыши на номер нужного поста, на это указывает стрелочка с номером 1
> Найти надпись "Копировать адрес ссылки" и кликнуть на неё левой кнопкой мыши. Всё. Ссылка скопирована. Осталось только вставить её в своё соощение.
> [IMG]http://*********su/4814510m.png[/IMG]*


Если непонятно, спрашивайте, не стесняйтесь. Попробуем как-то по-другому объяснить.  :Derisive: 




> Пьесой с удовольствием поделюсь и хорошо бы получить авторское свидетельство..но я на больничном,не выхожу из дома.могу я произвести оплату с банковской карты


Олег, конечно! Очень многие оплачивают, не выходя из дома, через сбербанк-онлайн. Сначала публикуете свой материал на форуме, затем заполняете анкету, даёте ссылку на ваше сообщение с материалом и указываете свою форму оплаты. Удачи! :Victory:

----------


## kolobrodov31

> Наталья, загружать ссылку нужно в это окно анкеты:
> [IMG]http://*********net/6405273.png[/IMG]
> *Как указать ссылку на пост:* 
> Старайтесь всегда указывать прямую ссылку на конкретный пост. Как правильно это сделать, очень хорошо рассказала модератор музруков Муза (позволю сюда скопировать её сообщение):
> 
> Если непонятно, спрашивайте, не стесняйтесь. Попробуем как-то по-другому объяснить. 
> 
> Олег, конечно! Очень многие оплачивают, не выходя из дома, через сбербанк-онлайн. Сначала публикуете свой материал на форуме, затем заполняете анкету, даёте ссылку на ваше сообщение с материалом и указываете свою форму оплаты. Удачи!


Спасибо....Только сбербанк?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Только сбербанк?


Почему только сбербанк?  :Blink:  Любой способ оплаты приемлем: яндекс-деньги, вебмани или что там у вас... 
Мне даже странно, что задаются такие вопросы... Ведь в анкете не указаны ограничения по способам оплаты и по банкам:  
[IMG]http://*********net/6403231.png[/IMG]Главное, чтобы с вашего онлайн-банка было возможно перечисление на карту сбербанка. Вот и всё.  :Meeting:

----------

